# Product question, It's A Cinch Camlock Pro Series



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok, long story short, my horse is hard to fit in a saddle. I ride him with a circle y flex tree and a Skito pad with shims. The memory foam shims squish when I mount up, causing my cinch to hang a bit.

So I bought this, hoping it would help:
It's A Cinch™ Camlock Pro Series

I haven't gotten it yet, but I wondered if anyone had any experience with it?

Thanks!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I have several. Hubby likes them a lot. Reminds me of a seat belt for some reason.  I just liked the idea of readjusting quickly and easily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PDGx (Mar 24, 2013)

Got one in each saddle. Have had one for about 10 years, and just put the second one on wife's saddle. Real good idea, and easy to use especially if your saddle/pad compresses after mounting. I have the Flex II saddle as well. The instructions aren't the clearest, so read them again and it will go together properly. The traditionalists don't normally like them, but it's an improvement in technology.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

I just put one on and like it...although my horse has a small barrel so it's almost too long for him 

There's a YouTube video of how to attach it...I replayed it 6 times before I got the install right! Lol


----------



## Loveforever1 (Aug 31, 2020)

I have one but I don't know how to put it on my saddle could you guy help me thanks


----------

